
Jeff Bezos Sells $2B of Amazon Stock After 4% Stake Transfer - ptr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-01/bezos-sells-2-billion-of-amazon-stock-after-4-stake-transfer
======
headalgorithm
Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20583938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20583938)

